# Tasting



## mbera (20/5/14)

Hi guys have the taste box soon just wanted some advice what will be a good way to taste different jooses 

I have this hardware
Mpt2
Kflp
 v5 dripper 

Im thinking the dripper but wanna know what will be a good build 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Hi Mbera

Dripper is a good idea because its easier to clean and change cotton between flavours without getting flavour interference. 

Different juices do like different power though, so not sure if you using a mech or electronic mod and how much power you like. 

I build a simple 1.3 ohm micro coil for my iGO-L dripper and power it with my SVD. Then i can vary the power from 10W up to 15W. I find this is great for tasting juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## mbera (20/5/14)

I have both meck and electronic 
Thanks will use electronic 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

